# Live rock (White)



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have just started to notice that some of my live rock is turning White on me, it is covered in coaline alge, the cal - 400 i added some turbo cal to bring it up, my kh - 9 , ph 8.4, ammoina -0 nirate .5ppm, anyone now why?


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

what's the light situation?
coraline needs light
but then.. mine turns a little white from time to time, then I just an an explosion of it everywhere. possibly just going through the life cycle assuming you have lights going.


----------



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

i have 2 x 175, 14,000 k metal halide, and 2 x 96 watt actinc blue light power compacts,


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

was the rock exposed to air for a decent amount of time? Coraline turns bleach white when taken out of the water.


----------



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

the roxk has been in the tank for 9 months never removed,


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

Mine does it sometimes right before turning purple in the same spots, high alk will also cause it to turn white


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Add any snails or inverts to the tank?


----------



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

yes i have, i have 25 or more snails , 15 hermit crabs


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Change your bulbs or increase your photoperiod lately? What's your Mg?

More light can bleach coralline, and low Mg can cause coralline to decline a bit.


----------



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

i replaced my MD blubs about 2 weeks ago, and i have to pick up a mg test, thats the only one i dont have yet


----------



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

i have my power compacts on actinc blue for 12 hours , and MD on for 10 hours a day


----------

